# Misys Tiger



## msmurdaugh (Aug 30, 2009)

Is anyone very familar with using Misys Tiger. I need some help with claims corrections and resubmission on this system. I have worked with Misys and Allscripts before but not on the billing and coding side. I will appreciate any help, shortcuts and tips in regards to anything related to billing on this particular system especially with reports and sending out statments.

Thanks.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Aug 31, 2009)

msmurdaugh said:


> Is anyone very familar with using Misys Tiger. I need some help with claims corrections and resubmission on this system. I have worked with Misys and Allscripts before but not on the billing and coding side. I will appreciate any help, shortcuts and tips in regards to anything related to billing on this particular system especially with reports and sending out statments.
> 
> Thanks.



There is another message on this forum and this question was answered a couple of weeks ago...See if you can find it.  Search "Misys"....


----------



## msmurdaugh (Sep 2, 2009)

*Nothing Found*

I did a search but did not find any information about Misys in any other postings.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Sep 6, 2009)

Search under "tiger" and it will come up.....


----------

